# Seiko Pogue



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi

Anyone own one of these? There is one for sale on tz-uk and I am really taken with it.

M


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is the history of the Seiko "Pogue" :

My link


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mhocking said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone own one of these? There is one for sale on tz-uk and I am really taken with it.
> 
> M


I've seen it, Roger the Dodger has one and probably so does SEIKO7A38Fan.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

I've just bought my first one from Andy on here after looking at them for ages. I really like the history behind it, being a bit of a space nerd.

It really is a lovely watch, the colour is great and the unusual case shape makes it that bit different, I'd say get one while you can!

( ps I'm saving pictures for Mach's oldies thread tomorrow  )


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I think quite a few forum members have at least one. I have the orange faced and a black faced one. I believe they also did blue and silver/grey variants also.

Great watches, I wanted one ever since my Dad had one in the 70's.

Very many of the ones you see on ebay have been heavily restored in the middle east, so be careful. Ones advertised on the watch forums should be fine.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> I've seen it, Roger the Dodger has one and probably so does SEIKO7A38Fan.


I don't have one. Nor any other Seiko 6139 :no: - though I have thought about getting a dark blue faced 6139-6002. :think:

But only because it appeared in this period Seiko advert (for obvious reasons). :grin:


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks all. I've gone for it. Pics when it arrives.

Mark


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mhocking said:


> Thanks all. I've gone for it. Pics when it arrives.
> 
> Mark


Congrats Mark, it's a beauty! :notworthy:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> mhocking said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


As Renato said...I have one....well two now, since I've just bought one from a member on here.

Mine had issues...the day wheel didn't align properly, the minute sub dial didn't turn anymore, the chrono hand didn't reset to 12 properly, and there is a scratch on the crystal. However, the dial is perfect, and the bracelet is original, whereas the dial on the one I've just received has a bit of age showing, and an after market bracelet. To cut a long story short, today, I've swapped the dials over, and the bracelets, and now have a perfect example of this beautiful watch. (Plus one for bits!...my old one...the crown and stem are unbelievably rare!) Here's the final result of todays tinkering....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


>


Looking good!!! :cheers:


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks fantastic :notworthy:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Glad you like it, Mark....here's a link to a site with a lot of tech info about the watches...it's a bit long winded and repetitive, but worth the effort to learn a bit more about these watches.....you probably already know about the term 'Pogue'....especially if you read Watchking1's post, but the watch is also known as a 'Pepsi' (from the red and blue colours of the bezel, and on early models, white inner indicator ring.) I had one of these for my 21st birthday in 1975....lost the original....and since managed to replace it with what I have today. This post is written by obvious experts and collectors...enjoy!...and enjoy your watch when it arrives!  Seiko Pepsi/Pogue  :thumbsup:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > mhocking said:
> ...


Looking very nice


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't get too upset, Gaz....it's basically your watch....case, movement, crystal, inner ring, hands, pushers etc..the only things I've changed are the dial and bracelet....Oh...and put some rubber seals on the pushers...yours were missing...good job I didn't stick it under water! :lol: Not that this will ever go underwater again.....


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Don't get too upset, Gaz....it's basically your watch....case, movement, crystal, inner ring, hands, pushers etc..the only things I've changed are the dial and bracelet....Oh...and put some rubber seals on the pushers...yours were missing...good job I didn't stick it under water! :lol: Not that this will ever go underwater again.....


No bother mate glad to see yours sorted (with the bonus of spares to boot)

Its all about keeping these beuties alive for as long as we can in as good nick as we can


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Here're some better pics (slightly!) taken in the light box...




























The watch looks and functions absolutely perfectly, and I'm sure must be one of the nicest examples around now....not bad for a piece 39 years old.... The one thing I would like to get sorted is the lume..it's not very strong now, but looking closely I reckon someone in the past may have attempted (badly) to re-lume it...as the paint doesn't cover the indicies properly. Is this an easy DIY job, or would I be better getting it done by someone on here who knows how to do it correctly....any suggestions or volunteers? :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Is this an easy DIY job, or would I be better getting it done by someone on here who knows how to do it correctly :thumbsup:


Having gone to the trouble you have to get it looking as good as it does now , I think it would be best left to the experts, it would be a shame to risk maybe messing it up now imho

Great job though

cheers

Andy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

andyclient said:


> Having gone to the trouble you have to get it looking as good as it does now , I think it would be best left to the experts, it would be a shame to risk maybe messing it up now imho
> 
> Great job though
> 
> ...


+1. From what I've read on several forums while thinking of doing it myself it doesn't seem like an easy job at all! I do remember that someone here (or on "the other side") is quite good at reluming but I can't remember who. I think it was bry and if so, maybe not a good idea to ask him now or to send him your watch (there's a long topic on TZ about this).


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Glad you like it, Mark....here's a link to a site with a lot of tech info about the watches...it's a bit long winded and repetitive, but worth the effort to learn a bit more about these watches.....you probably already know about the term 'Pogue'....especially if you read Watchking1's post, but the watch is also known as a 'Pepsi' (from the red and blue colours of the bezel, and on early models, white inner indicator ring.) I had one of these for my 21st birthday in 1975....lost the original....and since managed to replace it with what I have today. This post is written by obvious experts and collectors...enjoy!...and enjoy your watch when it arrives!  Seiko Pepsi/Pogue  :thumbsup:


Many thanks Rioger - very interesting reading. Mine should be here tomorrow so will post some pics asap.

cheers

Mark


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

Its arrived - excuse the shocking iphone 4 pictures - I will endeavour to take some better ones asap.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice, Mark...well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bought one years ago off ebay for Â£25 before they were all the rage, too big, hated it sold it :wallbash: to Hawkey who had a fad for them at the time before he discovered batteries!


----------

